# Parlons voile...



## chagregel (25 Mai 2004)

J'ai remarqué que pas mal de posteur avait la même passion que moi:



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Vrom vrom sans bruit, plaisir.. plasir.. plaisir...
> 
> Mon bateau par chez nous (Hein les 35
> 
> ...



Ca vient  d'ici

Alors des voileu parmis nous?


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

Le promène couillon, c'est moins fatigant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis sur un voilier, j'ai tendance au mal de mer, le manque d'habitude certainement, alors qu'en sunseeker, avec les pinup en string, ça me le fait beaucoup moins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah, dire que j'habite le sud est et que je fais même pas de voile; des fois je me dis que je devrai, mais je rentre plus dans l'optimist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin fiston y aura droit dès qu'il pourra commencer, c'est à quel âge au fait qu'on peut commencer la voile?


----------



## Tiobiloute (25 Mai 2004)

J'allais justement ouvrir un sujet sur la voile (comme quoi les grands esprits se rencontrent) mais je préfère la voile en modele réduit : 




le tout est fait en petites lattes de bois, et ça mesure un mètre, j'ai des photos papier du voilier en navigation (un régal)
Mais de temps en temps on veut se défouler, donc là j'ai aussi ce qu'il faut  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 mais il a tendence à prendre l'eau au niveau de l'électronique.
Prochainement on organisera une America's Cup mini dans notre club (à Mauguio) avec la finale le jour de la fête du nautisme à Carnon avec des voiliers de conception libre mais avec deux impératifs : longueur max 30 cm et une surface de voile max. Vu que ce sera la première du genre à Mauguio, l'organisateur sera le defender !! donc c'est moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!


----------



## appleman (25 Mai 2004)

me dit pas que ta un hobie tiger chagregel ???!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Moi je suis contre le port du voile...


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis contre le port du voile...



Alors ne te voiles pas la face !!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Niarf...

Jetons un voile pudique sur la scène qui va suivre....


ZIP....


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Niarf...
> 
> Jetons un voile pudique sur la scène qui va suivre....
> 
> ...



ZIP... Iomega 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 où, non pas ça !!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Allons, allons c'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer...

Bon sur ce je vais me coucher...


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

Contre le voile terne il a SUN rince éclat !!


----------



## sweet (25 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons c'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer...
> 
> Bon sur ce je vais me coucher...



Allez bonne nuit et si on dérive c'est normal, c'est un sujet sur la voile, alors la dérive...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Mai 2004)

Exact...

La voile à l'école c'est un scandale je trouve...


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> me dit pas que ta un hobie tiger chagregel ???!!!



Année 2000, acheté d'occasion en 2001.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il lui manque 2-3 trucs de la nouvelle jauge (Foc autovireur, baille à spi...) mais il cartonne !!!!!


----------



## chagregel (26 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Le promène couillon, c'est moins fatigant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans un club je crois que c'est 7ans.

Dans le sud tu as le Cros de Cagnes qui est un super club, Hyéres, Agde, La pointe rouge à Marseilles.... De quoi former un future champion


----------



## Vercoquin (26 Mai 2004)

Ouaaaah... Un sujet qui fait chaud au coeur et qui donne une bonne bouffée d'air frais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Ma meilleure virée en mer (méditérannée), c'était en 2002 pour un tour de Corse entre ami(e)s. A huit sur un cata Kennex 445, on n'était pas trop serré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
Ma plus grande éclat', c'était sur un vieil Hobie-cat 18 sur la côte de Bénodet. Je ne connais pas le Tiger, qui doit faire moins facilement de soleil que les premières générations de Hobie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon plus beau mal de mer, sur un First 32 entre Calvi et Cap Martin... 18 heures de dégobillage


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons c'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer...



Tu es bien trop modeste, avec ton habitude tu sais t'y prendre


----------



## woulf (26 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Dans un club je crois que c'est 7ans.
> 
> Dans le sud tu as le Cros de Cagnes qui est un super club, Hyéres, Agde, La pointe rouge à Marseilles.... De quoi former un future champion



Merci pour ces précisions; je vais aller me rencarder aux clubs nautiques de Nice et d'Antibes (qui seront les plus proches pour moi), mais bon si c'est 7 ans, fiston a encore 6 années devant lui


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> (...) Mon plus beau mal de mer, sur un First 32 entre Calvi et Cap Martin... 18 heures de dégobillage



Alors là... Mackie peut s'incliner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je fais pas de voile... mais LeSqual oui.


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mai 2004)

J'ai enfin les photos de mon voilier en navigation :


----------



## Vercoquin (26 Mai 2004)

La quille et le safran ont l'air beaucoup plus courts dans l'eau dans sur ta photo. Quel lest as-tu pour un bateau aussi léger et aussi surtoilé ?

En tout cas, ce n'est pas la tempête dans ton bassin


----------



## appleman (26 Mai 2004)

Ben moi j'ai un malheureux hobie Cat 14 mais bon je l'ai acheté 1000 francs et en bonne etat donc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




j'ai changé 2 , 3 pieces, le trampo enfin voila...
de temps en temps je taxe un 16 à l'ecole de voile à coté de chez moi. mais ton tiger me fait bien envie mon cher chagregel, j'attend l'invitation pour sortir un peu au trapeze... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

D'ailleurs j'en profite pour passer une annonce ou si quelqu'un pouvait me dire où je peux trouver des voiles de hobie 14 (grand voile + foc) d'occasion car les miennes sont en fin de vie!!


----------



## woulf (26 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> J'ai enfin les photos de mon voilier en navigation :



Oulalala que cette piscine est sale


----------



## Tiobiloute (26 Mai 2004)

Le bassin en question c'est la piscine d'un ami, et la photo a été prise en Janvier, voila pourquoi il était un peu sale. Ce jour la le vent c'était des entrées maritimes (j'habite montpellier, donc c le vent qui vient de la méditerranée, sud-nord) qui arrivaient en transversale du bassin, pas super pour virer des bords.
Quand au mat, j'ai refais les barres de flèches (les anciennes tenaient avec de la ficelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). C'est normal que la quille paraissent plus petite dans l'eau (phénomène de diffraction). Je ne connais pas le poids exact du lest (je sais qu'il est en plomb), mais pourquoi dis tu qu'il est surtoilé ??Le bateau n'est pas si léger que ça : la coque est faite en lattes de bois, dedans il y a encore quelques couples, puis faut rajouter 2 couches de vernis, 2 d'aprêt, et de la peinture (je l'ai faite peindre par un carrossier, donc je ne connais pas la dose exacte) La coque c un Gib'sea applati, et pour le gréément, j'ai pris sur un plan de classe 1m (ça tombe bien, le bateau fait 1m !!).
D'autres questions ??


----------



## Tiobiloute (27 Mai 2004)

Normalement j'ai de nouvelles photos ce week-end !!! Et dans un bassin plus propre


----------



## chagregel (27 Mai 2004)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi j'ai un malheureux hobie Cat 14 mais bon je l'ai acheté 1000 francs et en bonne etat donc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quand tu veux, je passe un de ces 4 sur Grenoble, on va se faire une p'tite AES au club housse


----------



## Joachim du Balay (28 Mai 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remarqué que pas mal de posteur avait la même passion que moi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  ... tu préférerais pas plutôt un joli petit Swan 60'


----------



## macelene (28 Mai 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> ... tu préférerais pas plutôt un joli petit Swan 60'



*La voilà La Classe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Odile_DeRay (28 Mai 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *La voilà La Classe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ça t'aimes hein cocotte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Entre ça et l'autre avec son invitation sur son Off Shore Italien ça t'éxcite heiiiin ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'en veut pas de mon dinghy gonflable ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gosse de riche vas, file te marier avec l'autre dans la baie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2004)

Odile_DeRay a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça t'aimes hein cocotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un jour viendra où Grib = Odile tombera dans les escaliers lors d'une AES (Paris bientôt ?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2004)

Ben si jamais ça arrivait on saurait qui accuser


----------



## cecil (29 Mai 2004)

Bonjour, Tibo4


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Cécil


----------



## macelene (29 Mai 2004)

Bonjour Jeune Homme


----------



## cecil (29 Mai 2004)

Salut, ça vas ? :rose:


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> ... tu préférerais pas plutôt un joli petit Swan 60'



  

Arf, trop bôo


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

Odile_DeRay a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça t'aimes hein cocotte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum.. hum...

J'ai un chat dans la gorge...  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Hum.. hum...
> 
> J'ai un chat dans la gorge...  :hein:



:mouais: Tant que ce n'est pas Panther


----------



## IP (1 Juin 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> ... tu préférerais pas plutôt un joli petit Swan 60'



Par toutatis, ce ne serait pas lui qui aurai coulé mon drakkar ?


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

>



euh... je serais sur cette même plage en juillet ...


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Tant que ce n'est pas Panther



Tu te proposes ?  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> euh... je serais sur cette même plage en juillet ...



Mais de quelle plage parles tu ?  :mouais:  :affraid: 

PS: Grande plage (c'est un bien grand mot :rose: ) de Saint Lunaire, 35.


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu te proposes ?  :rateau:



Tu me parlais bien *d'une* panthère?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Tu te proposes ?  :rateau:



Tu risques d'avoir le yeux plus gros que le ventre, à moins que tu n'aies un gros appétit


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

Pas vue pas pris....


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pas vue pas pris....



C'est tout de même plus gros qu'un chat


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout de même plus gros qu'un chat



Bon faut pas généraliser, si tu prends un *gros chat* :







Et une mini panthère :






Et vous me direz mais quel est le rapport avec la voile    :mouais: 

Va falloir trouver


----------



## alan.a (1 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Mais de quelle plage parles tu ?  :mouais:  :affraid:
> 
> PS: Grande plage (c'est un bien grand mot :rose: ) de Saint Lunaire, 35.



J'avais opté pour la plage de St Enogat d'où nous hobbycaterons avec un copain. Moi je suis plus sur Paramé.

Il y a juste deux petits détails... il faut que le copain achète son hobby et qu'il m'apprenne à naviguer... Pour l'instant, je navigue comme une enclume, une honte pour un made in breizh 

Mais en 2005 on te met la pâtée


----------



## chagregel (1 Juin 2004)

Ce week end, il y avait le National Hobie a Saint Lunaire.
 J'ai jamais vue autant de bô bateaux...


----------



## Marcant (1 Juin 2004)

Nan...le top ce sont les bâteau Riva...


----------



## appleman (2 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux, je passe un de ces 4 sur Grenoble, on va se faire une p'tite AES au club housse


désolé pour l'arrivée tardive de ma reponse,partiels obligent , mais oui une petite AES voile serait tres sympa ma foi...a fixer...:love:


----------



## cecil (2 Juin 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Nan...le top ce sont les bâteau Riva...



lol

Bonjour, Tibo4


----------



## chagregel (2 Juin 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Nan...le top ce sont les bâteau Riva...



T'y connais rien toi, hein comment tu fais à Ômien avec ton riva  :rateau:


----------



## Marcant (2 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'y connais rien toi, hein comment tu fais à Ômien avec ton riva :rateau:


Bah c simple...j'en fais dans les étangs, c plus sympa...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Bonjour, Tibo4



Bonjour Cecil


----------



## cecil (2 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Cecil



hi !


----------



## macelene (2 Juin 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> hi !



:rose: ben t'es là toi ?? revenu de vacances ...  déjà ... ?? c'était bien ...  

Allez raconte


----------



## cecil (3 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

    C'était très bien ces vacances. Te raconterai.


----------



## valoriel (30 Mars 2005)

La question est simple, est-ce qu'il y a des voileux dans le bar? Si oui sur quel support pratiquez vous, dans que bassin, utilisez vous votre mac à bord...?


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La question est simple, est-ce qu'il y a des voileux dans le bar? Si oui sur quel support pratiquez vous, dans que bassin, utilisez vous votre mac à bord...?



Un jour, j'ai fait de l'optimiste dans le bassin municipal, et j'ai tout vomi mon 4 heures sur le powerbook. Depuis, je reste les pieds sur terre.

En plus, la mer, c'est dégueulasse, les poissons pissent dedans, comme dirait l'autre.


----------



## valoriel (30 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un jour, j'ai fait de l'optimiste dans le bassin municipal, et j'ai tout vomi mon 4 heures sur le powerbook. Depuis, je reste les pieds sur terre.
> En plus, la mer, c'est dégueulasse, les poissons pissent dedans, comme dirait l'autre.


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> La question est simple, est-ce qu'il y a des voileux dans le bar? Si oui sur quel support pratiquez vous, dans que bassin, utilisez vous votre mac à bord...?


 il m'arrive régulièrement de croiser dans les eaux autour de Lorient (Groix/Belle-isle, houat, la trinité quiberon etc...) sur un gros deriveur lesté (enfin, gros... pour un deriveur lesté) de 8m.
Même si il est assorti à mon ibook j'emporte rarement ce dernier (sauf travail en retard), la notion de vacances etant, pour moi, incompatible avec un ordinateur.
du coup, je n'ai jamais utilisé les logiciels d'aide à la navigation sur mac, préférant la sobrieté des cartes papiers et compas breton, le plaisir de faire le point à la main et autres joyeusetés rustiques de plaisantier romantique.


et toi ?
(et les autres aussi hein  )


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En plus, la mer, c'est dégueulasse, les poissons pissent dedans, comme dirait l'autre.



ben oui, mais du bateau


----------



## valoriel (30 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il m'arrive régulièrement de croiser dans les eaux autour de Lorient (Groix/Belle-isle, houat, la trinité quiberon etc...) sur un gros deriveur lesté (enfin, gros... pour un deriveur lesté) de 8m.
> Même si il est assorti à mon ibook j'emporte rarement ce dernier (sauf travail en retard), la notion de vacances etant, pour moi, incompatible avec un ordinateur. Du coup, je n'ai jamais utilisé les logiciels d'aide à la navigation sur mac, préférant la sobrieté des cartes papiers et compas breton, le plaisir de faire le point à la main et autres joyeusetés rustiques de plaisantier romantique.


Idem je navique en bretagne sud et comme toi je préfère largement les cartes papiers à celle sur ordinateurs.


----------



## joanes (30 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> il m'arrive régulièrement de croiser dans les eaux autour de Lorient (Groix/Belle-isle, houat, la trinité quiberon etc...) sur un gros deriveur lesté (enfin, gros... pour un deriveur lesté) de 8m.
> (et les autres aussi hein  )




Comme je t'envie, tous mes souvenirs de jeunesse   :love:


----------



## chagregel (31 Mars 2005)

Bouhhhhhh c'est pas bien de poster sans faire de recherche   :rateau: 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65404&highlight=voile


----------



## Nephou (31 Mars 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> es poissons pissent dedans, comme dirait l'autre.


 et ils « baisent* » aussi comme disait l'autre



*_je sais mais c'est juste dans un soucis de correction culturelle_


----------



## krystof (31 Mars 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *_je sais mais c'est juste dans un soucis de correction culturelle_




C'est vrai, c'est limite choquant ce que tu as écrit là. Mais que fait Finn_Atlas ?


----------



## joeldu18cher (3 Avril 2005)

sur lci ya un magazine "nautisme" le midi, ils zont jamais parlé de cela!!! mais bon moi ce mag m'enerveeeeeee!!! cela me fout le mal de mer et le 'tateur y me saouleeeeee !!! lolll !!la mer...? les marins gerbent dedans!!! mmmm désolé !! je me tais!! :rateau:


----------

